# any Martial arts fans out there?



## Boxer_Bug (Sep 21, 2009)

Hello.

i love Martial arts.

i like...

tai chi,

Aikido,

Kung Fu,

(well when i say Kung Fu i mean the animal themed arts)

(Kung fu is an art of something even a cook has Kung Fu if they master it)

and i like to get some moves from others some time

(like bruce Lee did)


----------



## Katnapper (Sep 21, 2009)

Not really into it, but I do love Bruce Lee movies!


----------



## sbugir (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm into Kenpo, and Pai lum (white dragon kung fu), i did it for 5 years.


----------



## Boxer_Bug (Sep 22, 2009)

lemmiwinks said:


> I'm into Kenpo, and Pai lum (white dragon kung fu), i did it for 5 years.


Five years wow thats cool.

im going to look up Kenpo, and Pai lum .


----------



## gadunka888 (Sep 22, 2009)

im learning wushu ( im green-white belt)


----------



## Kruszakus (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm a big UFC fan.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 22, 2009)

Not to far into it, am yellow belt right now, bro is black and his daughter is black too.


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 22, 2009)

Aikido here


----------



## bassist (Sep 22, 2009)

A bit of Seven Star Praying Mantis


----------



## Boxer_Bug (Sep 22, 2009)

wushu (green-white belt) thats cool.

UFC fan Nice.

yellow belt is still ging just keep at it.

Aikido here Yes im a Aikido fan to.

Seven Star Praying Mantis Oh ya that (Kung Fu) so to speak.

that why i like Kung fu for the mantis ones

Aikido is good for fighting some one bigger then you (like a Mantis)

tai chi is mantis like to slow but powerful and you get balincs for tai chi like a mantis.

so yes my Fiighting stiyl is mantis like that what i copy a mantis.


----------



## bassist (Sep 22, 2009)

Boxer Mantis said:


> tai chi is mantis like to slow but powerful and you get balincs for tai chi like a mantis.


There is Tai Chi mantis.


----------



## Boxer_Bug (Sep 24, 2009)

Tai Chi mantis ya that cool.

no place where i live &lt;_&lt; 

i what to make up my own someday.

that be cool.


----------



## ddvw123abc (Sep 24, 2009)

UFC is awesome.


----------



## The_Asa (Sep 26, 2009)

Jiujitsu, and my father loves UFC lol


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Sep 26, 2009)

Krav maga, I also took a bit of Brazilian Jiujitsu so I know a bunch of ground based wrestling moves.


----------



## Boxer_Bug (Sep 26, 2009)

Brazilian Jiujitsu sound cool.

Jiujitsu is cool.


----------

